# Teen turned away from water slide because of weight, family says



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 13, 2022)

GRAFTON, Ill. (KMOV/Gray News) – A family in Illinois said their 13-year-old daughter was turned away from a ride at Raging Rivers Waterpark after being told to step on a scale in front of strangers.

Andrew Batton told KMOV that he and his family went to the amusement park in hopes of trying the newest ride, the Mississippi Monster.

Batton said a worker asked his daughter to weigh herself in front of everyone when they made it to the front of the line.

“The guy looked at us and to my daughter and said, ‘You need to step on the scale,” Batton said, adding she was embarrassed by the incident.

ADVERTISEMENT
The scale read 205, but Batton said they were told there was a 200-pound weight limit.

A spokesperson for Raging Rivers said the decision was made to prioritize the safety of guests.

“I get the safety, but just communicate it,” Batton said.

He claims there were no signs to indicate a weight limit on the ride.

ADVERTISEMENT
“I was like, ‘There’s nothing on the media about that. Was this posted anywhere?’ He was like, ‘No. We’ve had some people getting hurt so we’re limiting the weight on the ride,’” Batton said.

According to Raging Rivers, new water tubes for the Mississippi Monster have been ordered to increase the weight capacity for the ride.

While Batton and his daughter are both season ticket holders, they don’t plan to return to the waterpark anytime soon.

“The disappointment that she felt by not being able to ride the brand-new ride was definitely overshadowed by the public humiliation of being asked to step on a scale,” Batton said. “Then further than that, being told that you’re overweight...We as parents now have to undo the emotional damage that this corporate company caused us.”


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 13, 2022)

Would the parents rather their child end up like that poor boy in Florida? I’m sorry she was embarrassed but the parents knew their daughter was a big girl.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 13, 2022)

Or the Verruckt ride?! Nope I’m not here for it.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 13, 2022)

I'm guessing they waited in line and were turned away when it was time to go down the slide. If that's the case, I get the annoyance. They probably would've avoided the ride if they'd known about the weight restriction.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 13, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> Or the Verruckt ride?! Nope I’m not here for it.


I can’t watch the video. Is that the ride where the boy was decapitated?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jul 13, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I'm guessing they waited in line and were turned away when it was time to go down the slide. If that's the case, I get the annoyance. They probably would've avoided the ride if they'd known about the weight restriction.


I can understand being annoyed. It should’ve been posted somewhere.

 I don’t understand saying that your daughter was embarrassed to be told she was too big, then running to a news station to tell the world exactly how much she weighs.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 13, 2022)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I can understand being annoyed. It should’ve been posted somewhere.
> 
> I don’t understand saying that your daughter was embarrassed to be told she was too big, then running to a news station to tell the world exactly how much she weighs.


They're probably trying to warn other parents and are hoping the negative publicity will cause the park to post their policy.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 13, 2022)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I can understand being annoyed. It should’ve been posted somewhere.
> 
> I don’t understand saying that your daughter was embarrassed to be told she was too big, then running to a news station to tell the world exactly how much she weighs.


Now wait, you have a child who is 13 years old and she already weighs OVER 200 pounds and your main worry is that she can’t ride a slide? Sir, that child is obese. Diabetes, high cholesterol and high blood pressure are looming large in that baby’s future. The scale protected her from the slide. Who or what is going to protect her from these obesity related illnesses?


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 13, 2022)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I can understand being annoyed. It should’ve been posted somewhere.
> 
> I don’t understand saying that your daughter was embarrassed to be told she was too big, then running to a news station to tell the world exactly how much she weighs.


I’m not laughing at the child. I’m laughing at what you stated. What you said makes some much sense. It’s ironic. What they need to ‘undo’ are that child’s eating habits. The issue at the water park is a symptom not the problem.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 13, 2022)

Let me step out this thread and off this board. I’m supposed to be on vacation.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 13, 2022)

Why did they let their daughter get on the scale?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 13, 2022)

Chicoro said:


> Now wait, you have a child who is 13 years old and she already weighs OVER 200 pounds and your main worry is that she can’t ride a slide? Sir, that child is obese. Diabetes, high cholesterol and high blood pressure are looming large in that baby’s future. The scale protected her from the slide. Who or what is going to protect her from these obesity related illnesses?


Agreed.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jul 14, 2022)

Now you all know Americans are delusional about weight and hate to be told that they can't do something. I'm sure in the parents' minds, their baby girl is just " a little thick." If that ride has a 200lb weight limit, that'll eliminate virtually every park goer over the age of ten.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 14, 2022)

There should have been a sign posted at the entrance and at least halfway to the entryway so that people who paid they money to use these rides know what to expect.  It's not like they don't have the "you need to be this tall...." signs.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 14, 2022)

Crackers Phinn said:


> There should have been a sign posted at the entrance and at least halfway to the entryway so that people who paid they money to use these rides know what to expect.  It's not like they don't have the "you need to be this tall...." signs.


Or in the company brochure and map they give you or in the "Park Rules" at the front gate. I think we are living in times where these notices are necessary for the safety of the person and the park. They can put scales in the bathroom and then people can discretely check and decide for themselves.

After watching the full video of that poor child in Orlando who was very young, very tall, and very heavy, I just don't see a reason WHY parks cannot make weight notices a transparent thing. Its a horrible horrible way for a child to die. Same with the child above who was decapitated. There was blood everywhere. Totally preventable.


----------

